# Site issues, or my computer?



## traveller (Feb 1, 2013)

Is anyone else having trouble accessing the Canon Rumors homepage? I keep getting an "error - no site configured for this address" message. 

I'm using a PC with Firefox 18.0.1 with AVG Safesearch; I've tried IE (an old version) and the last post is 30th January, plus it doesn't load up very well. 

Is it the site, my ISP, or my software?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 1, 2013)

Working fine for me with Safari on a Mac and IE8 on a Win7 PC.


----------



## Menace (Feb 1, 2013)

Working fine on my iPad too


----------



## traveller (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. Looks like some update / add-on that I've got installed doesn't like the site...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 2, 2013)

I haven't had a issue either.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 3, 2013)

traveller said:


> Is anyone else having trouble accessing the Canon Rumors homepage? I keep getting an "error - no site configured for this address" message.
> 
> I'm using a PC with Firefox 18.0.1 with AVG Safesearch; I've tried IE (an old version) and the last post is 30th January, plus it doesn't load up very well.
> 
> Is it the site, my ISP, or my software?


have you tried clearing out the browser cache?

BTW, site homepage works on IE and works on an iPad.......


----------



## jp121 (Feb 3, 2013)

Works fine with Firefox 18.0.1 on OS X, piped through a VPN.


----------



## gkaefer (Feb 7, 2013)

I currently get with Firefox 18.0.2 and IE10Preview following messages when accessing the CanonRumors Homepage:

Warning: xcache_get() [function.xcache-get]: xcache.var_size is either 0 or too small to enable var data caching in /home/canonr/public_html/forum/Sources/Load.php on line 2695

Warning: xcache_set() [function.xcache-set]: xcache.var_size is either 0 or too small to enable var data caching in /home/canonr/public_html/forum/Sources/Load.php on line 2622

Warning: xcache_get() [function.xcache-get]: xcache.var_size is either 0 or too small to enable var data caching in /home/canonr/public_html/forum/Sources/Load.php on line 2695

Warning: xcache_set() [function.xcache-set]: xcache.var_size is either 0 or too small to enable var data caching in /home/canonr/public_html/forum/Sources/Load.php on line 2622

Warning: xcache_get() [function.xcache-get]: xcache.var_size is either 0 or too small to enable var data caching in /home/canonr/public_html/forum/Sources/Load.php on line 2695

Warning: xcache_set() [function.xcache-set]: xcache.var_size is either 0 or too small to enable var data caching in /home/canonr/public_html/forum/Sources/Load.php on line 2622

Warning: xcache_get() [function.xcache-get]: xcache.var_size is either 0 or too small to enable var data caching in /home/canonr/public_html/forum/Sources/Load.php on line 2695


----------



## zim (Feb 7, 2013)

Yip, IE8 and browser cache cleared, errors indicate server side

Warning: xcache_get() [function.xcache-get]: xcache.var_size is either 0 or too small to enable var data caching in /home/canonr/public_html/forum/Sources/Load.php on line 2695

Warning: xcache_set() [function.xcache-set]: xcache.var_size is either 0 or too small to enable var data caching in /home/canonr/public_html/forum/Sources/Load.php on line 2622

Warning: xcache_get() [function.xcache-get]: xcache.var_size is either 0 or too small to enable var data caching in /home/canonr/public_html/forum/Sources/Load.php on line 2695

Warning: xcache_set() [function.xcache-set]: xcache.var_size is either 0 or too small to enable var data caching in /home/canonr/public_html/forum/Sources/Load.php on line 2622

Warning: xcache_get() [function.xcache-get]: xcache.var_size is either 0 or too small to enable var data caching in /home/canonr/public_html/forum/Sources/Load.php on line 2695

Warning: xcache_set() [function.xcache-set]: xcache.var_size is either 0 or too small to enable var data caching in /home/canonr/public_html/forum/Sources/Load.php on line 2622

Warning: xcache_get() [function.xcache-get]: xcache.var_size is either 0 or too small to enable var data caching in /home/canonr/public_html/forum/Sources/Load.php on line 2695


----------



## Strobe the globe (Feb 7, 2013)

Yes, I'm getting a problem too. I'm using Safari.


----------



## RC (Feb 7, 2013)

On the road this week (no desktop PC) and I'm seeing these errors too with my Android tablet running Chrome. Clearing cache made no difference.


----------



## tcmatthews (Feb 7, 2013)

Same here on chrome. Windows 7 64-bit x_cashget() problem.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 7, 2013)

There's an issue... it's being worked on.


----------



## RS2021 (Feb 7, 2013)

Works fine for me, except the top banner.


----------

